

Indian government blocks Typepad, Mobango and Clickatell - narendranag
http://www.medianama.com/2011/03/223-indian-government-blocks-typepad-mobango-clickatell/

======
l0nwlf
It opens in my office (Bangalore, India).

~~~
narendranag
According to the article, ISPs all over the country are rolling out a block
sporadically. Around an hour ago, they weren't opening for me (Airtel, Noida,
India). Now typepad is.

